
MPEG-LA start assembling patent pool for MPEG-DASH [pdf] - shmerl
http://www.mpegla.com/Lists/MPEG%20LA%20News%20List/Attachments/96/n-15-07-27.pdf
======
slederer
let's see what happens, I don't think that they really are able to charge
something, especially as the proprietary formats such as Apple HLS, Microsoft
Smooth Streaming or Adobe HDS are free of charge.

------
shmerl
This would be nasty if succeeds.

